# NASS 2011 in Virginia



## Danielle609

Can someone possibly link me to some more information. I have been googling for like an hour and the only information I can find are the show dates. I might be going their to spectate but I was curious about a schedule so I can plan my trip accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yep! That's all I could find as well...

North American Sieger Show

October 20-23, 2011

Location: Herndon, VA (same venue last year) Lake Fairfax Park

Judge (Males): SV Eric Boesl. 

Judge (Females): SV Albrecht Woerner


----------



## Danielle609

Do you know if there is normally much going on the first day, or do the main events normally start the second day?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I don't know sorry.


----------



## Danielle609

Thanks anyways


----------



## robinhuerta

Danielle,

Here is a little breakdown on how it is "usually" done.

*Tuesday:* People start to arrive at hotels.
*Wednesday:* Majority of people arrive at hotels, get information, socialize with other participants, get settled in.
*Thursday: *Exhibitor check-in, Performance Test Practice, Vendors set up.
*Friday: *Puppy Classes start, Performance Test Practice (if offered for 2 days).
Social get together at Host Hotel (?).
*Saturday: *Performance Tests, Working Class Stand for Exam, Young Dog Classes (12-24mos). *Judges Dinner*
*Sunday: *Progeny Groups, Working Class Dogs, Kennel Groups.
**Lots of drinking either in celebration:congratulations: or in sorrow :teary: *.......:shrug:*


----------



## LARHAGE

Lol Robin, I am flying up, any suggestions on Hotels in the area?


----------



## Danielle609

LOL Robin, Thanks!  Still torn between the two... Hubby wants to stick with Wisconsin and I want to go to Virginia :-(


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Hope to meet some of you up there!!


----------



## robinhuerta

@LAR...we are staying at the Host Hotel, the rates are decent for the area.
I did not go last year (husband & Team went)...so I don't know much about the general area. *Gavin is very handsome, Best of luck for you both!*

@Danielle....tell him that WE recommend going to the Sieger Show....more dogs, more vendors, MORE FUN!

@Carolina.....If you are going to the NASS...hope to see you there! Come over, have a couple of beers and hang out!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm sure we'll be there Robin, we have a good friend showing.


----------



## robinhuerta

Then...Best wishes to them also!


----------



## LARHAGE

Thank you Robin, I have never been there I am excited to go, I am bringing Gavin back to California and have decided to fly out and drive back to see a part of the Country I have never seen, would love to meet both you and Carolina and any other board members who will be there, I seldom leave California.


----------



## SitUbuSit

LARHAGE said:


> Thank you Robin, I have never been there I am excited to go, I am bringing Gavin back to California and have decided to fly out and drive back to see a part of the Country I have never seen, would love to meet both you and Carolina and any other board members who will be there, I seldom leave California.


Will you and Gavin be there? It would be lovely to meet you and others on this board! I plan to stop by on Thursday, assuming that "regular people" are allowed to join in on the fun. 

Hopefully all of this earthquake business will be over by then. I can't believe I left CA just to feel more earthquakes all the way in DC!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

SitUbuSit said:


> Hopefully all of this earthquake business will be over by then. I can't believe I left CA just to feel more earthquakes all the way in DC!


I know Julie and the gang will be there! You will see a lot of the dogs she's produced, how exciting is that!??


----------



## LARHAGE

SitUbuSit said:


> Will you and Gavin be there? It would be lovely to meet you and others on this board! I plan to stop by on Thursday, assuming that "regular people" are allowed to join in on the fun.
> 
> Hopefully all of this earthquake business will be over by then. I can't believe I left CA just to feel more earthquakes all the way in DC!


 
Yes I will be flying in Friday and taking Gavin back home with me, he has been with Julie, when I see Gavin at NASS it will be the first time in 11 months!!!! I cant wait, Julie has done fantastic things with him and I am grateful to her for all she has done for me in this last horrible year, but I am back now and so excited to get back into the dog scene, I am looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Danielle609

I copied and pasted this from Pegigree DB forum...so I do not take credit for finding out the info. Just thought I would post incase anyone else was curious! 

*NASS Schedule*

*(Schedule is subject to change depending on number of entries)*

*Thursday October 20, 2011*

*8:00 am - 4:00 pm*
*Vendor set-up at Show Grounds*
*9:00 am - 11:00 am*
*Show Ring set-up*
*9:00 am - 4:00 pm*
*Protection Work Practice - (1 sesseion per dog/5 minutes per session)*
*7:00 pm - 9:30 pm *
*Check-in at the Host Hotel - (NASS clothing for sale, Cash Bar)*
*Friday October 21, 2011*

*7:30 am - 4:00 pm*
*Show Check-in at the Show Grounds*
*8:00 am *
*Opening Ceremony at the Show Grounds*
*8:30 am*

*Show Begins*

*3 - 6 Females*
*3 - 6 Males*
*6 - 9 Females*
*6 - 9 Males*
*Veteran Females*
*Veteran Males*
*9 - 12 Females*
*9 - 12 Males*
*Jr. Handler Seminar*
*Trophies will be awarded at the end of each class.*
*The Podium and Show Photographer will be available for pictures.*
*If you have dogs in consecutive classes, please go to your next class and have photo's taken later in the day.*
*8:00 pm*
*WDA Annual Membership Meeting*
*Host Hotel*
*Everyone is encouraged to attend this meeting.*
*Saturday October 22, 2011*

*8:00 am*
*Protection Performances for the Working Classes*
*(Males followed by Females in CATALOG order)*
*Immediately following protection work, the Stand for Exam for both Working Class Males and Females will be held in the appropriate rings.*
*(If you DO NOT participate in the Stand for Exam by 1pm on Saturday, you will NOT be allowed to show in the Working Class on Sunday!)*
*1:00 pm 

Show Resumes*

*12 - 18 Females*
*12 - 18 Males*
*18 - 24 Females*
*18 - 24 Males*
*8:00 pm - 1:00 am
NASS Party at the Host Hotel
Everyone is Welcome!
No cover charge.
Live Band! Cash Bar*
*Sunday October 23, 2011*


*8:00 am*

*Progeny Groups Line Up*
*8:30 am*

*Progeny Groups*
*Working Females*
*Jr. Handler Class*
*Working Males*
*Kennel Groups*
*Closing Ceremonies*
*There will be 2 rings for the Show, a Male and a Female Ring*
*On Sunday, the rings will be opened into 1 large ring.*


*Judges*

*We are delighted to welcome Erich Bösl and Albrecht Woerner to Reston, VA, to judge our 2011 North American Sieger Show.*
*SV Körmeister Judge Erich Bösl*

*Having discovered a love for animals at an early age, Erich Bösl joined the SV in 1977. In December 1978 he established his breeding program under the kennel name "von der Piste Trophe." Only two years later, in 1980, he won the North Bavarian Regional Show (his home area) in the youth class with his female "Jessy von der Wienerau". In 1990 he presented for the first time a breeding group at the BSZS ("Siegershow").*
*Through the years of continious work this kennel has produced many top ranking dogs and the kennel "von der Piste Trophe" is well known all over the world. The dog*
*that Erich Bösel is probably most proud of is Enschi von der Piste Trophe. In 1999 this fabulous female won the young dog class females at BSZS in Karlsruhe. At BSZS 2001 in Düsseldorf Enschi went directly into the VA group and became VA3.*
*In 1993 Erich Bösl became an SV judge. He has judged in many countries of the world. In 1999 he was nominated as Körmeister. He is also LG 19 breed-representative (LG Zuchtwart) in Nothern Bavaria. Erich Bösel had been awarded the very enviable task of judging the working class females at BSZS 2010 in Nürnberg. In 2000 he judged the youth class males at BSZS in Bremen, and his very convincing winner that year was SG1 Bax von der Luisenstrasse. Bax later, in 2003, became VA1.*


----------



## gagsd

NASS 2011 — Site


----------



## SitUbuSit

Josie/Zeus said:


> I know Julie and the gang will be there! You will see a lot of the dogs she's produced, how exciting is that!??


So exciting! AND I get to meet my "puppy-daddy," Gavin!

Josie, are you sure you can't make it up here?


----------



## Liesje

I don't have a dog to show this year (no class for Nikon and Pan is all legs and no coat right now) but good luck Gavin! I've come to prefer male dogs so I'm pumped Julie has an exceptional male to exhibit


----------



## Danielle609

So I am pretty sure that DH and I will be going to this show. Flying in Friday morning and then leaving Sunday. So who all is going and where are you staying? I am obviously just going to spectate since I don't have a pup yet :-(


----------



## robinhuerta

*yet* *yet* *yet* LOL!


----------



## Danielle609

YET being the key word  You have no idea Robin...no idea how bad I want me a little smooshie  you have an e-mail btw


----------



## Danielle609

So I am looking at flights, and for on the way home I can either leave at 10:30 am or 9:20 pm...the flight is not even 2 hours long, so we would be home before 11pm. But I do need to work the next day. So question....how big is Sunday for the NASS?? It is worth staying for?


----------



## robinhuerta

Danielle.......Sunday IS THE DAY.
The working classes are on Sunday....it is the climax of the show....you MUST stay!

Mike is showing Ivan again.....*are YOU going to look into Ivan's eyes and let him know that you won't be there to wish him well??*.....poor, sad Ivan.


----------



## Danielle609

LOL Robin...alright the 9:20pm flight it is then ...I do not think I could tell that hunk-o-love...(or should I say Ladies man) I wont support him  I think we are going to finalize details and book the flight today....so excited!! (and so glad we are not driving...that would be like a 12 hour trip!....but then again you are farther...so maybe I should shut my mouth  ) Are you guys staying at the host hotel??


----------



## Josie/Zeus

SitUbuSit said:


> So exciting! AND I get to meet my "puppy-daddy," Gavin!
> 
> Josie, are you sure you can't make it up here?


If I didn't have a 2 year old, I'd be there.


----------



## robinhuerta

Yes...we are at the Host Hotel.


----------



## Danielle609

Are non show people allowed to stay there?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Of course!  You can't tell a Hotel who to rent a room to.


----------



## Danielle609

You have a good point  I am just excited because there is an after party...and it clearly says everyone welcome...pretty sure I make up everyone...Robin will you make sure I make it back to my room?


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I am hoping we can actually make it this year! Cross your fingers for my bank account! We won't be doing any showing of course ;( but would love to actually go!


----------



## Danielle609

I will keep my fingers crossed! I would love to meet up with people from this forum!


----------



## robinhuerta

We can get VA to come drink with us too!
I will leave a bread crumb trail to your room...no worries!


----------



## Danielle609

Ok.... I appreciate it  Is Hillary showing Dos?


----------



## robinhuerta

No...Dos is not competing.
We do not have many dogs to show this year.....some of the adult dogs will be in Germany at that time.
We are pretty much going with a "small group of young dogs", besides Ivan.


----------



## Danielle609

Well I am still excited!! Is Hillary still going to cheer you on?


----------



## SitUbuSit

robinhuerta said:


> No...Dos is not competing.
> We do not have many dogs to show this year.....some of the adult dogs will be in Germany at that time.
> We are pretty much going with a "small group of young dogs", besides Ivan.


Ivan is another gorgeous puppy-daddy! Have you selected your young dogs yet? You have a great-looking team.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

:rofl: Robin, was looking at your web site and saw you have a stud named Ivan and a bitch named Tatianna.  My brother's name is Ivan and my sister name is Tatiana.


----------



## Danielle609

GSDBESTK9 said:


> :rofl: Robin, was looking at your web site and saw you have a stud named Ivan and a bitch named Tatianna.  My brother's name is Ivan and my sister name is Tatiana.


That linebreeding may be a little too close  LOL


----------



## VaBeachFamily

robinhuerta said:


> We can get VA to come drink with us too!
> I will leave a bread crumb trail to your room...no worries!


LOL Robin, maybe if I drank at all. We have a dry household, and boy does it piss off the in laws! They were so antsy during out wedding that as soon as we left the reception, they all headed to a bar! Ha!

Anyhow, Robin, I am so in love with that black faced male on your site that sired the last? litter... ugh, will he continue to stuf for you? I have informed my husband that you will be where our NEXT female comes from if I am successful with the ones I have, and I LOVEEEEE him


----------



## robinhuerta

VA....we may repeat that breeding(?)...but not till next year some time. (we don't own the stud dog).
We also have a *new* young stud dog coming in from Germany before November....he will only be just over 2 years old.
We'll see what next year holds for us....God willing.
THANK YOU for the compliment BTW!
Robin


----------



## robinhuerta

Carolina....that's too funny!
Got anymore "family members" that I could name steal from??? LOL!

*Website hasn't been up-dated in a while.....my web master is slacking!:shrug:*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yep, one more and I was going to make a comment about your *new* boy coming before Nov. :rofl:

Don't name him Oliver!!! :rofl:


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Robin.. I don't know why, but I love his face, and I told my husband " I want my next dog to come from him" lol. If not, you have beautiful dogs otherwise of course! And, hope to see you guys in October, but just found out that might be when we do our postponed anniversary weekend ;(


----------



## Danielle609

Is it sad that DH and I are considering this our anniversay trip? LOL. I think he is actually more excited than I am about it...not by much


----------



## jdiaz1791

WDANASS.ORG
Good luck


----------



## Liesje

Danielle609 said:


> Is it sad that DH and I are considering this our anniversay trip? LOL. I think he is actually more excited than I am about it...not by much


It is FUN especially if you are not competing! I went years ago when Nikon was just a baby (too young to compete) as a spectator. I think over 400 dogs entered so there were people from all over the world. There were so many vendors, I bought stuff I am still using almost daily.


----------



## robinhuerta

Lies....are you not competeing with Pan? How about your friend with the beautiful coated, sable pup?
I would show my WL Izzy...but she just misses the 18-24mos old class.....she would be 2yrs for the NASS.
I think more & more WL dogs need to exhibit......*smack around some of the SL people!LOL!*........_ooops!....I'm one of them too!_


----------



## Liesje

No I don't have the right paper for Pan. It's funny that it's easier for me to show him in Sieger Shows in Canada than in the US. I cannot keep straight all the politics b/w USA and WDA, all the paperwork.... I still need additional papers for Pan and there is no class at NASS for Nikon. We were just complaining this weekend at SchH that if either of these orgs want to see more turnout at their shows they should not make it so complicated to participate (and probably a PITA for the poor trial secretaries!). All I need to show him in Canada is his AKC certificate and extra $5 because I am a non-resident (not a member of their national club).


----------



## robinhuerta

Lies....What is the "right paper" for Pan?
I thought that AKC Registration & 4-Gen Pedigree was all that was needed.....that's all I've ever supplied. ?!


----------



## Liesje

4-gen with the "certification" or whatever they do to it when you send it in. I guess being AKC and UKC registered (full registration) plus tattoo'd plus microchipped is still not enough... When I contacted the Canadian club they told me all they wanted to see was the AKC certificate. They were confused when I asked about pedigrees and certification stamps on a pedigree, lol.

I plan to trial USA so I'll be getting papers from them. I can use the USA/AWDF scorebook in way more contexts (for example I also do SDA and use the scorebook form USA). Not sure if WDA "recognizes" whatever papers USA issues. If not, oh well. I'm rather sick of all this fighting back and forth, it's ridiculous for people who just want to TRAIN, and TRIAL, and SHOW their dogs and don't give a crap what acronym it's under.


----------



## robinhuerta

Lies....they "certify" the pedigree with the tattoo or microchip number right at the NASS....during check-in. You don't need to send it in ahead of time.
I am bringing all my puppies pedigrees and "certification forms" WITH us at check-in....they do it right there. I'm not sending in anything ahead of time. (Just a check and copies of registration & pedigree).
Just download the form from the WDA website for either tattoo or microchip, have the vet "verify" and sign it, and bring it to check in. No problem.


----------



## Liesje

NASS is kind of far, I'm preparing Nikon for a trial. Will you be at Prairie State? Can they do the pedigree thing there or only NASS? If I could get a show card and dental notation for Pan this fall then I can do his hips and send the paperwork to Germany over the winter and have his papers back for his BH in the spring.


----------



## onyx'girl

If you _show_ w/ NASS you have to be with a WDA or GSDCA membership, correct? 
Then if you wan to_ trial_ with USA that is not allowed as they won't let you be a current 'member' of any other GSD organization(other than DVG). It is too bad the hoops are so skewed and jumping through them only hurts the breed.


----------



## Liesje

Phil co-owns my dogs so I can bypass that by making him a member of WDA. Either way I'm not going to NASS, too far to go when I'm not showing to compete right now, plus I already took extra unpaid vacation for a family reunion.


----------



## robinhuerta

Prairie State in Marengo?.....*no chance*...nope.
Only at the NASS can those papers be validated..(because Joy & Cindy are there)....otherwise you will need to send them to WDA.


----------



## Danielle609

Liesje said:


> It is FUN especially if you are not competing! I went years ago when Nikon was just a baby (too young to compete) as a spectator. I think over 400 dogs entered so there were people from all over the world. There were so many vendors, I bought stuff I am still using almost daily.


I don't think I am going this year  I had the trip all lined up and then got a couple of bills in the mail...we just switched to a 20/80 health insurance policy...so I wasn't quite expecting to see a bill in the mail from a hospital visit (for my daughter) from like seriously June...and who would have thought that 20% of an emergency visit and a couple of x-rays on the foot would cost so much...Ok that is my rant of the day. But I am still tryingconvincee DH we should go, but drive instead of flying to cut cost...not working. So I guess my first Seiger experiencee will have to be the one in Spring...isn't it in Indiana?


----------



## Liesje

Yeah I think the USA show is in Indy.


----------



## Danielle609

Is that a full Show with VA ratings and bite work? Are you going to show Pan or Nikon at that one??


----------



## Liesje

Yes, it is a full show like that. I'm not sure yet who/if I'll show. I probably won't show b/c it's more expensive (handlers) and I'm going to show Pan next weekend so both Nikon and Pan will already have the show cards they need to do breed surveys. But I might go watch.


----------



## SitUbuSit

Danielle609 said:


> I don't think I am going this year


Bummer! I was looking forward to meeting you. I hope your daughter is OK.

Turns out, I will only be there briefly on Thursday afternoon, on my way to the airport. Not as good as show weekend, but enough time to see some of the gorgeous dogs I've admired on this board (assuming they're still out practicing), and to meet some of you internet people in real life! 

I REALLY can't wait to meet my No. 1 Puppy-Producing Stud, aka Lorie's Gavin. And Lorie too, of course! And the whole A-T team, especially Julie, who I'm kind of obsessed with.


----------



## robinhuerta

Good morning everyone!
We are now off to the NASS ourselves! *What a drive it's going to be*.
I want to wish all the participants... the very best of luck,...and to all the spectators....I hope you will have a great time!

May everyone stay healthy and happy (dogs and people alike).
Good Luck!
Robin


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Have a safe trip Robin! Hope to run into you at the show.


----------



## Danielle609

Good luck Robin!! I so wish that I could be there cheering you on! Can't wait until the spring Sieger...I will not miss that one! (and it is much closer  ) Now that you know how to post pictures I will assume that some will be posted when you get home...or at least I hope so!  Good luck!!


----------



## Danielle609

I am trying to keep up with the results. (If I can't be there in person I am at least going to stalk the website ) I see that Zora got VP4, that is awesome!! And a VP for Wheda, SG4 on Uzo!! Congrats Robin! Anxiously awaiting the working class results! But Congrats to Ivan V. Huerta Hof and Gavin Alta-Tollhaus on passing bitework!! So here is my stupid question, but what does "Pronounced Out" I am assuming it is good....but still learning  I can't to see some pictures!!


----------



## wolfstraum

getting less than a "Pronounced" out in bitework is very very very poor....Sufficient or worse even is Insufficient - INS do not proceed to the 'Stand for Exam" - are disqualified from the show ring - I ***think**** 98% sure of that - not 100%!!!

Lee


----------



## Danielle609

Thanks Lee!


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

The results are all posted to the show website now. Many posters here had dogs entered and it was a nice show.


----------



## Danielle609

Congrats to everyone that was there!! I only knew 2 people that had dogs entered. Would love to hear stories...or see pictures


----------



## wolfstraum

Congrats to board member Kristi with Cai v Airmont, Sch1 (just last week!) who went V12 - one of - if not THE - youngest male in the working class!

Kristi has done all the training on Cai herself, who she co-owns with the owner of his sire.

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Congratulations to our good friend Robert Kindberg and his dog Apoll for taking V1 and for having such great bite work that even some Germans commented on it.  :thumbup: Bred and TRAINED here in the USA!!! 

Hubby working Apoll...


----------



## Remo

We did not get there until late on Sunday, but I did get to meet Cai - what a gorgeous dog with a terrific personality. I did not realize it was a board member that I was speaking with, but I remember her telling me her dog was V-12. 

I was hoping to see Carolina or Lynn, but I guess they had already left at that point in time.


----------



## LARHAGE

I'm proud of my Alta-Tollhaus Gavin on his V16, I am kicking myself for not flying out to the show, but Julie wasn't even sure as close as Friday that she was even going to show him as like Lee's friends dog, Gavin was only 1 of 5 2 year olds competing against the older more mature dogs, Julie was told he looked too immature, but she decided to anyway and was extremely pleased with his performance, like his dam, the Grand Dame of Alta-Tollhaus he'll get better with age.

Vaye vom Kirschental, won the Veterans class at the age of 11 !!!!!! The Judge commented on her condition and quality, "Funny'' was represented at the show by her son, Gavin, and 10 Grandchildren, all placing very well, including 2 VP 2 placements.

Congratulations Team Alta-Tollhaus!!!!!


----------



## G-burg

> We did not get there until late on Sunday, but I did get to meet Cai - what a gorgeous dog with a terrific personality. I did not realize it was a board member that I was speaking with, but I remember her telling me her dog was V-12.


Cai is indeed a gorgeous dog.. Seen them Saturday.. 

First time going to one of these events.. Moreso wanted to watch the bitework.. For me there was only one dog who stood out.. It was a TeMar dog, Griff.. Nice bitework and full, full grips.. Owner did a fantastic job with this dog.. She had nice control too!


----------



## robinhuerta

Well we just arrived home from Virginia.
Congrats to all who participated !
We are very happy with the placements that we received within such large classes, a few double handler mistakes...and Uzo with Pano.
*Zora von Huerta Hof VP4, *Wheda von Huerta Hof VP8, *Uzo von Huerta Hof SG4, & *Ivan von Huerta Hof V-3.
It was a long, tiring weekend....and we are very glad to finally be back home.
I was very happy to meet a few people from the various forums also!
Again...CONGRATS to ALL!


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

I saw so many people there from this forum even if they were not showing a dog. It was a nice show. 

Grats to Robin.
Grats to 4thedawgies on her two dogs placements.
It was nice seeing you around Xeph.
Grats to the others that I do not know that competed and I am sorry I did not know many others by sight to introduce myself and say hi and I hope you all had as good of a time as I did.

I also want to congratulate friends I do not think are on this forum for a job well done, you know who you are if you are on this forum lol I did not want to mistakenly leave anyone out. I stayed for three days and I had a blast.


----------



## Xeph

> It was nice seeing you around Xeph.


I wasn't at the NASS


----------



## Hillary_Plog

robinhuerta said:


> Well we just arrived home from Virginia.
> Congrats to all who participated !
> We are very happy with the placements that we received within such large classes, a few double handler mistakes...and Uzo with Pano.
> *Zora von Huerta Hof VP4, *Wheda von Huerta Hof VP8, *Uzo von Huerta Hof SG4, & *Ivan von Huerta Hof V-3.
> It was a long, tiring weekend....and we are very glad to finally be back home.
> I was very happy to meet a few people from the various forums also!
> Again...CONGRATS to ALL!


ROBIN!!!!! I was going to call you today to see if you made it home safe...and congrat you on the boys and girls. I am excited about everyone's placement...but most proud of Uzo and Ivan...how absolutely fantastic!

Can't wait to hear all the fun stories...missed you!


----------



## Xeph

And yes, congrats to everybody who did so well at the NASS!!


----------



## robinhuerta

Jackie....you had an "almost clone" of yourself at the NASS this year.
I only saw her once......but I did take a second look, cause she DID resemble you.
Only then....did I conclude that it was indeed not you.....BTW...she had a great smile too!


----------



## Xeph

> Jackie....you had an "almost clone" of yourself at the NASS this year.


THAT is some freaky crap! LOL!!!

I wanted to go, but couldn't. That's ok...saw my mama for the first time in over a year  I'll take it.



> Only then....did I conclude that it was indeed not you.....BTW...she had a great smile too!


If she resembled me, she had to xD!!!

I need to meet up with you and Carlos again. Y'all are a blast!


----------



## robinhuerta

Hillary....a FEW funny stories to tell ya!
Oh.....Michael made us (Carlos, Sam & I ) kinda freak out in the Hotel room....
He belted out a chorus of * Take me home, country roads*.....:shocked:
Where the ( H E - double hockey sticks) did he _learn_ that song???
We all stopped and stared, with our eyes bugged out.......then we laughed out butts off! You should hear him with his New York, hillbilly accent!!!! LOL!


----------



## Xeph

*dances and sings* Take me hooooooooome, country rooooooooooads! To the plaaaaaaaace, I beloooooooooong! West Virginiaaaaaa, mountain mamaaaaa, take me hoooooome, country roooaaads!

I'm done now xD


----------



## Hillary_Plog

OMG...soooo, funny!!! I will have to have him sing it for me the next time I see him...hope he isn't too bashful! :wub:


----------



## Lynn_P

I attendined NASS on Saturday.. like Leesa & Lee said.. Kristi's done an amazing jog. Congratulations to everyone.. 

Hey, there was a "working line" dog on the podium... D A N T E ....LOL.. just playing around with him.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Cool you have a doppleganger, I am so sorry, but the resemblance is crazy!! You live so near there to so was easy to think she was you. Wish I had a photo of her to show you.


----------



## Liesje

Does anyone know the results for the Veterans classes? Ugh, why does the WDA never post complete results!!!


----------



## LARHAGE

Liesje said:


> Does anyone know the results for the Veterans classes? Ugh, why does the WDA never post complete results!!!


 
I don't know about the males Lies, but Funny won the Veterans Females.


----------



## Liesje

I know I'm curious as to who else was shown, and which male won? Why are the Veterans ignored


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Nothing is ever mentioned of the youth handlers if they give them ring time as well which IMO is wrong.


----------



## Liesje

Really? That's lame. I haven't been to NASS since 2008 but they did a juniors handling seminar, juniors competition (could handle whatever dog they wanted and were rated based on handling, not the dog), and announced the ratings as far how many points they earned that year.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

It would be awesome for those kids to see themselves on the web results was my point.


----------



## Liesje

Yeah I agree. Why posts results when they aren't complete? Is it THAT hard to post all of the results?


----------



## Xeph

> Cool you have a doppleganger, I am so sorry, but the resemblance is crazy!!


Loooooooooove the word doppelganger. You don't even know xD



> You live so near there to so was easy to think she was you. Wish I had a photo of her to show you.


I'm actually way up in Pennsylvania, now  (love it here, too!)



> Nothing is ever mentioned of the youth handlers if they give them ring time as well which IMO is wrong.


Are you ready for this? I agree with you. It really bothers me when youth handlers are not given notice. People do not live forever, and those young kids are the future of the sport. It cannot continue without them, and I find it heinous that they are not acknowledged.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

I took video of the show for my friend. When we watch it this weekend, i'll have to see if I captured her on it for you. I consider any address on the same coast as a sieger as close to one lol I see on your thing by your name that you live in pa.

Youth are our treasures and I could not agree more. We look for the future of our breed so why not the future caretakers of them?


----------



## Elana55

I was at NASS and my dog placed 13 in the large 12-18 month female class and got another SG rating card. 

I was pleased. Stiff competition in that class and this was only her third time in the ring. 

Good to be home.. or so I thought.. until it started snowing here tonight and there is a winter weather advisory.


----------



## robinhuerta

Elana CONGRTAS! ALL the classes were very large this year...especially that class and the 6-9mo female class.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Grats Elana!!! Give Questa a hug for her accomplishment please


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Elana55 said:


> I was at NASS and my dog placed 13 in the large 12-18 month female class and got another SG rating card.
> 
> I was pleased. Stiff competition in that class and this was only her third time in the ring.
> 
> Good to be home.. or so I thought.. until it started snowing here tonight and there is a winter weather advisory.


 Congrats!
That was a MASSIVE class with some STIFF competition!


----------



## Elana55

Thank you. It was a big class. I think she held her own well. Might have moved up if the class were split or if she gaited more consistently (had more experience). 

Now we move on to see what we can do with other titles and breed survey and so forth.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

She is maturing and she has the structure, you will get there with this female and dedication which I know you have.


----------

